# The Spawn Of Articulation



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello Haunters
Here is-
THE SPAWN OF ARTICULATION










He is my 3rd attempt at designing a cheap, reliable, continually poseable, body frame.
In this incarnation he will be the inner frame for a blucky.










Here he is with his buddy....just looking for trouble


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Very cool!!

Can we expect another how-to soon?

Is that just sections of PVC with the ends flattened and drilled?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

That is awesome BeeIce, great pics. This looks like a fun build. Cool way to breathe life into the Bluckys. Really cool.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

AWESOME! And dang! You have distilled this thing to its purest form. Nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

See, I knew if the articulation man and his bride got together, there would be trouble

I absolutely love the poses on these guys. They tell a story.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Cheap and dependable, just my speed. I also see you have added some height to those bluckies too. I sure wish someone would make a six foot blucky, Thanks for sharing BeeIce.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great idea. Not that I have room to store any of these, but I would love to see a how-to.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty cool, makes me think of the Terminator!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a great idea. Is that PVC or aluminum? If it's PVC, how did you flatten the ends?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Can't wait for the how to. I'll have to stop using bar stools and cardboard boxes for my life size guys


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

All they need is a rib cage and they would make good skellies


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I'm gonna using this one too beelce. Keep the good ideas coming!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone ! ! Yes, I think you all know me, and know that I will put out a "how-to". It may take me a few days, but it is in the making.

Joker and Spooky1...He is made of 1/2 PVC...flattening the ends took me 2 weeks of trials to perfect....I may just keep that a state secret...The inspiration was from Perfessor Evil and Rudy http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15432&page=5

Scourge999....with this frame you can pose these little bluckys any way you want....Like Roxy said " the poses tell a story"

Phill....THIS IS ALL YOUR FAULT....I was ONLY thinking about articulated figures until you started that thread!!

Roxy...I have no control over what happens when I turn out the lights and close the shed door. Trouble just happens....

Bone Dancer... Yes I did add height to this blucky...added 2 " in the spine and 1.5" in the neck....Also the PVC joints added about 1" at each joint....not sure how tall he is, but I'll let you know.. 
also, a PVC rib cage would not be hard to add on this guy. I think that would look cool...

Lady Nyxie.... I hope that these guys can fold up a little to store smaller....

Frighteners Entertainment.....Those blucky skulls look much meaner when you cut out the eyes and teeth, and drop the jaw a bit. He does look like the Terminator....

Ghoul Friday....They are not too hard to build....hope you give it a try....

Devils Chariot....I'm sure that my little SPAWN would look much better if I sent him to you for one of those awesome florescent paint jobs that you do so well ! !

Again thanks everyone...B E E L C E


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Great job. I'm guessing a heat gun had to be involved but the ends look so perfect - like you heated and pressed them some how.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Don Givens said:


> Great job. I'm guessing a heat gun had to be involved but the ends look so perfect - like you heated and pressed them some how.


That's what I was thinking too. I'd think a heat gun and bench vise ought to do it. Even if it doesn't it gives me a reason to buy a bench vise and try it


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I may have to give this method a whirl when I give new life to all 18 of my Bluckies. It'd be nice if I could change their poses a little easier than unscrewing the screws I use and reposing, then screwing them back in. This would save on elbows too! Nice job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I may have to give this a try. Since i don't have one, any recommendations on an inexpensive heat gun?


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Spooky1, I have a Wagner heat gun that does the job and has lasted for ten years. I think it was around $25 new. I believe that beelce mentioned using a propane torch so that is another option.


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

Harbor Freight has a heat gun on sale for $12.99 right now. If you print out the online description and price the store has always honored it.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Darn...I just figured out that "shrinkage" is an issue....NO, not for me, but for all the flattened bone ends....mmmmm that is to say....
each piece of PVC was 1/2 shorter after they were flattened......lost 1/4" at each end....
Sooo....adjust all the cut lengths (for the 3rd time), and the next spawn should be JUST the right size...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Here are a few more pics



















$1.50 rebar from Home Depot




























SPAWN on the run


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

so Mr and Mrs articulation had a baby boy! Congratulations - I do not even want to know how you posed them so that they could mate -:devil: Nice thing about PVC is that you can always put on a longer pipe (no male enhancement needed) - Sorry but just could not resist.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, OMG, hprop!

Beelce, you get such expression out of these guys!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I've heard of having a stick up your a$$ but that is ridiculous! 

Definitely going to have to try some of these. It would really reduce the
wear and tear plus ease storage issues for all my bluckies. Nice job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Love the spawn..haha good name b


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Love him! He looks so happy to be out for a run!


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

That is very cool!!! I'm loving this. Super cool.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Look at him go! It is obvious how he stays so thin although by the way he has cocked his head in a couple shots, I think he is gloating! 

Great idea! As usual, Beelce has come up with an idea that is really cool and would have never occurred to me ha, ha!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

So are you ever going to tell us the secret to bending the PVC? Please.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Picked up a heat gun over the weekend. May just have to give this a try. I'd love to be able to pose my bluckies.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes...Yes...Yes... I am working on the "how to" Hprop and Spooky1, but that single SPAWN has turned into a small articulated army. And as I build along, the technique is evolving a bit more....Also been out of town for a while....Sooo, Next week I should be able to put up my new "how to"... You both know the "secret" already, it's heat...but I will show you how I do it......Later peps..


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I figure I'll just have at the PVC with my heat gun and a pair of vice grips and see what happens.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Cool thanks Beelce! I was wondering if you were going to reveal that secret or not.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing so we can get to scaring!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey haunters..... here is the "how-to" for this little project.....hope you have fun!!...
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=337004#post337004


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good Job B


----------

